# Metrolink And Dodger Games



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, SoCal and visiting baseball fans! Metrolink will be providing late trains after weeknight Dodger home games during the 2011 Major League Baseball season. Dodger Stadium Express buses will take fans to Union Station, from which postgame trains will depart on the San Bernardino, Antelope Valley, and Ventura County lines.

Metrolink-Dodgers Late Night Train Schedule

In addition, Metrolink and the Dodgers are offering rail/game ticket packages, starting at $20, for 41 of the 81 Dodger home games:

Metrolink-Dodgers Ticket Offer

Play ball!!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 5, 2011)

LA needs to build a,light rail service to Dodger Stadium.

If possible.


----------



## gswager (Apr 5, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> LA needs to build a,light rail service to Dodger Stadium.
> 
> If possible.


It is not possible because Dodger Stadium is in "isolated area" on top of hill.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 5, 2011)

Building rail to a stadium that is closed half the time is unwise. If a stadium happens to be on the way to job or population centers, then it may be a good idea. But to go all out serving one stadium is a waste of time and money.

Buses are the best mode to serve Dodger Stadium at the moment.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 5, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Hey, SoCal and visiting baseball fans! Metrolink will be providing late trains after weeknight Dodger home games during the 2011 Major League Baseball season. Dodger Stadium Express buses will take fans to Union Station, from which postgame trains will depart on the San Bernardino, Antelope Valley, and Ventura County lines.
> 
> Metrolink-Dodgers Late Night Train Schedule
> 
> ...


No love for the OC line? I'd have had a use for it later this summer if it was the case.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 5, 2011)

gswager said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > LA needs to build a,light rail service to Dodger Stadium.
> ...


Yea I figure something like that was a problem. At least theres a bus service.



tp49 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, SoCal and visiting baseball fans! Metrolink will be providing late trains after weeknight Dodger home games during the 2011 Major League Baseball season. Dodger Stadium Express buses will take fans to Union Station, from which postgame trains will depart on the San Bernardino, Antelope Valley, and Ventura County lines.
> ...


they assume people in OC are Angels fans. And Metrolink stop right by the Angels Stadium.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > No love for the OC line? I'd have had a use for it later this summer if it was the case.
> ...


Isn't what I meant. There are plenty of Dodger fans in Orange County who might like a different option to get home from the game other than having to drive. That Metrolink stops at Anaheim Stadium isn't germane to this particular discussion.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 5, 2011)

My guess is that extending the promotions to the people down in the OC is a violation of MLB law. I believe the OC, where the OC line serves, belongs to the Anaheim Angels as a territory.

Hence, they cant extend the promotions to the OC line. Its just a guess, but I know MLB owners are very protective about their home turf.

Too bad for the Dodgers fans in OC, they are in Angels territory.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 5, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> My guess is that extending the promotions to the people down in the OC is a violation of MLB law. I believe the OC, where the OC line serves, belongs to the Anaheim Angels as a territory.
> 
> Hence, they cant extend the promotions to the OC line. Its just a guess, but I know MLB owners are very protective about their home turf.
> 
> Too bad for the Dodgers fans in OC, they are in Angels territory.


1) MLB doesn't make laws.

2) MLB has no say in a transit operator's decision to provide a service to its riders.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 6, 2011)

^No, but it does on promotions offered by the team.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> ^No, but it does on promotions offered by the team.


Except it's a non issue when both teams hold the same territorial rights which the Dodgers and Angels do.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 6, 2011)

Calm down, boys, Metrolink has an Angels deal, too. I just hadn't posted it before cuz the Angels play in the pantywaist, DHing American League, so like, who cares?

Metrolink Angels Express


----------



## Spokker (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anybody know how the Dodger trains are doing?

The Angel trains start Friday.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 8, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Calm down, boys, Metrolink has an Angels deal, too. I just hadn't posted it before cuz the Angels play in the pantywaist, DHing American League, so like, who cares?
> 
> Metrolink Angels Express


O rly?

I dont want pitchers hitting, thats boring. Less strategizing.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 8, 2011)

Went over to Orange Station tonight to see how many people were riding the first Northbound Angel train that terminates in Anaheim. You can't make a 100% accurate assessment from the outside, but Metrolink ran a four car train from Laguna Niguel to Anaheim and here is what I saw.

The first two cars seemed empty. The second two cars seemed very well patronized, i.e., I noticed people in every window, top and bottom. Lots of red.

I don't think the Angel trains will be as successful as the Dodger trains. There is less distance covered and Orange County is less transit friendly, but I don't think it's a lost cause. Angel stadium itself is much easier to park at. There are also lots that are close by that are cheaper.

I imagine Metrolink will operate three car trains for Angel games if those first cars remain nearly empty.

Still, it's a very good deal. $7 round trip. And for some games you can get a free voucher for a Angels ticket. I hope it's successful.

I'm very curious where they put the trains that terminate in Anaheim.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh, with Metrolink, the Angels fans can drink as much as their wallets let them, and take Metrolink to whatever they live and take taxi.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 9, 2011)

I just realized the Angels trains are only on weekdays. Now I know this program will not be successful. Weekend trains would probably be more popular with baseball fans. Unemployment may be high but people still work on the weekdays.


----------



## Rumpled (Apr 11, 2011)

I just found out about the Angles Express today and am soo excited. I've been using Amtrak for the last few years for Ducks and Angels and this will save me time and money (but cost me AGR points).

Anaheim Stadium is great for trains as the station is closer than about half of the stadium parking lot.

The worst part of Amtrak to games is the waiting an hour or two after the game to head home.

Having a train so soon after the game is great!

And only $7 for a RT? That's less than parking or a one way from all but one or two of the stations. Waaay cheap.

Unlike Spokker, I think weekdays will be more successful than weekends. Traffic sucks getting to a game on weeknights. I live 18 miles away and it takes me over an hour fighting that rush hour aggravation. The train is 20 minutes station to station for me; throw in the time to get there and wait for the train and I'm still under an hour with no aggravation. And no parking fee.

There already is a decent contingent using Metrolink/Amtrak to games and Amtrak home. As I mentioned above, the big negative is waiting so long after a game on a weeknight.


----------



## Rumpled (Apr 11, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that extending the promotions to the people down in the OC is a violation of MLB law. I believe the OC, where the OC line serves, belongs to the Anaheim Angels as a territory.
> ...


1) True

2) True, but MLB does have a say it what its' teams can get involved in marketing wise or subsidizing a service.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2011)

Though it's too soon to know if it'll be a regular thing, a follow-up e-mail from Metrolink was received today as a reminder of the Dodger trains and train/game ticket packages. I won't be returning to Dodger stadium until there's a change in team ownership, but it's still good to see the rail marketing effort.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 12, 2011)

I don't usually follow the Angels because, well, they're the Angels. And I don't usually read this columnist because he's an idiot and writes like one; sort of an Erma Bombeck for sports. But he rode a Metrolink Angels Express to an Angels-White Sox game and did a column about it, so...

The rail deal to Angel Stadium

"Back to this new train for a second, and the miracle of rail travel. We board in downtown L.A. at 5:30, leave at 5:50 and arrive in Anaheim about an hour later. I suppose you could drive the 60-mile round trip on your own, gripping the steering wheel a little tighter with each passing furlong. Do you ever have those dreams where you're braking in your sleep? I do. Poor dog.

"This train experience, though, is the real deal, available weekdays, and yes, I said $7 round trip. It reminds me of riding the El to a Cubs game or the No. 4 train to Yankee Stadium."


----------



## trainman74 (May 12, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> It reminds me of riding the El to a Cubs game...


You ride the 'L' to a Cubs game, not "the El." The L.A. Times should know this, given that they're owned by a Chicago outfit.


----------

